# Haulover Canal Trip.



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't take this the wrong way, but WTF?? [smiley=1-lmao.gif] That's the strangest fishing story I've heard in awhile, what with the weirdo moaning kid in the bushes... 

At least you got fresh jumbo shrimp and black drum filets for dinner. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't take this the wrong way. I am certainly not one who should be judging others but there should be an award for a story like that. It should include some creative writing lessons because it has a ton of potential ;D 

Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed it.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep, excellent outside-the-box report! Weird


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha, glad you guys got a kick out of that. Yeah it was a pretty strange and backwards day. 

That blackdrum was gooooooooood eating. Ended up giving the shrimp to a pelican that had an injured wing. Me and my buddy noticed a hook and line towards the interior portion of it. Couldn't quite get close enough to snag him to yank the hook out though  We thought it may have been infected because he wasn't acting right, Poor little guy.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I've met quite a few pelicans in my day, none of which I'd say acted right. How was this one not acting right? 

I guess eating shrimp is a good sign he wasn't right!

Haulover's a neat place, and when you throw in the characters that show up there, it makes it even more interesting!


----------

